# Analysis of Schbert's chamber works?



## Ike

As far as I can tell from summaries, Tovey totally skips Schubert in his volume on Chamber Music. (I'll know for sure shortly, since I've ordered a copy.)

So, does anyone know of a book (or other source) that gives a bar by bar analysis of any or all of Schubert's chamber works? TIA!


----------



## Pugg

Ike said:


> As far as I can tell from summaries, Tovey totally skips Schubert in his volume on Chamber Music. (I'll know for sure shortly, since I've ordered a copy.)
> 
> So, does anyone know of a book (or other source) that gives a bar by bar analysis of any or all of Schubert's chamber works? TIA!


If only , like to know that too.


----------



## VishnuB

D.J. Hoek's _Analyses of Nineteenth- and Twentieth-Century Music, 1940-2000_ provides a bibliography of analyses published from 1940-2000 on Western composers, and there are quite a few entries for Schubert. If you tell me some specific pieces you are looking for analyses of, I can consult the volume and give you the bibliographic entries. (Or alternatively, PM me.)

Other books of interest might include _The Approach to Sonata Form in Schubert's Trios_, _Harmony in Schubert_, _Schubert's Late Music: History, Theory, Style_, _Schubert's Mature Instrumental Music: A Theorist's Perspective_, _Analyzing Schubert_, _Rethinking Schubert_, and _Returning Cycles: Contexts for the Interpretation of Schubert's Impromptus and Last Sonatas_.


----------



## Ike

Thank you. Since Pugg indicated interest as well. Let's do it 'publicly.' I love to see analyses of the String Quintet and of any or all of his String Quartets. Less important, but still very nice, would be the Piano Quintet and the String Trios.


----------



## Ike

Thanks also, VishnuB, for the book suggestions. They tend to be out of my price range, but I did find a used copy online of Analyzing Schubert by Clark, for $20 (US) which I have ordered. I will keep an eye out for a couple of the others as well. Your help is much appreciated!


----------



## Guest

VishnuB said:


> D.J. Hoek's _Analyses of Nineteenth- and Twentieth-Century Music, 1940-2000_ provides a bibliography of analyses published from 1940-2000 on Western composers, and there are quite a few entries for Schubert. If you tell me some specific pieces you are looking for analyses of, I can consult the volume and give you the bibliographic entries. (Or alternatively, PM me.)
> 
> Other books of interest might include _The Approach to Sonata Form in Schubert's Trios_, _Harmony in Schubert_, _Schubert's Late Music: History, Theory, Style_, _Schubert's Mature Instrumental Music: A Theorist's Perspective_, _Analyzing Schubert_, _Rethinking Schubert_, and _Returning Cycles: Contexts for the Interpretation of Schubert's Impromptus and Last Sonatas_.


Excellent reference books!! Thanks so much.


----------



## VishnuB

Ike, here are the bibliographic entries from Hoek's book that you requested. I can get these easily through my university, so PM me if you'd like anything.























You're welcome, Christabel.


----------



## Ike

Wow, what a resource.. thank you.


----------

